# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2008 >  "Object ALready Exists" Error

## database_steve

I am getting sick and tired of always getting the "Object ALready Exists" error after every "select from......." query on a table!! I slightly rename [both] the database and the table and I get the query results but I am tired of doing this. (I know that I can drop the database/table too and then recreate it) Can someone help me with this problem?

----------


## rmiao

Can you postwhole query?

----------


## database_steve

yes here is the query [in its' entirety].
USE [Steves_Database]
GO

/****** Object:  Table [dbo].[my_tbl]    Script Date: 4/8/2013 9:49:46 AM ******/
SET ANSI_NULLS ON
GO

SET QUOTED_IDENTIFIER ON
GO

SET ANSI_PADDING ON
GO

CREATE TABLE [dbo].[my_tbl](
	[prod_id] [varchar](10) NOT NULL,
	[prod_desc] [varchar](40) NOT NULL,
	[cost] [decimal](6, 2) NOT NULL
) ON [PRIMARY]
GO
SET ANSI_PADDING OFF
GO

and the error message:

*Msg 2714, Level 16, State 6, Line 2
There is already an object named 'my_tbl' in the database.*

----------


## database_steve

this is "database_steve" again and I noticed that you haven't responded back to me yet. Can you PLEASE tell me why I get this "object already exists" error message?? I am getting tired of adding a num. to a basic table name every time that I run a query to avoid seeing this error.

----------


## rmiao

Why create table every time when you run query? You said you got error when run select statement in your original post but I didn't see any select in your code.

----------


## skhanal

my_tbl can be any object including table, can you query sys.sysobjects table to see if anything exists with that name.

----------


## database_steve

you say this ".......but I didn't see any select in your code." well here is a full select statement for you with the same damn error message. I STILL need a "workaround" for this problem of mine which comtinues to me crazy. 

create database Stevies_Database;

create table steves_table1
  (first_name  varchar(10)   not null,
   middle_name varchar(10)   not null,
   last_name   varchar(10)   not null);

   select * from steves_table1;

 and here is the ensuing error message:

Msg 1801, Level 16, State 3, Line 1
Database 'Stevies_Database' already exists. Choose a different database name.
Msg 2714, Level 16, State 6, Line 3
There is already an object named 'steves_table1' in the database.

----------


## rmiao

Then again, why create db and table every time? You only need create them once. If you like to create them every time, have to drop db first.

----------


## database_steve

yes I difd the  "select * from  sys.sysobjects;" sql command and ended up getting a huge amount of results. Here they are [for your inspection].

sp_MSalreadyhavegeneration	-1073624922	P 	4	0	0	0	0	0	2012-02-10 20:56:30.180	0	0	0	P 	0	4	0	2012-02-10 20:56:30.180	0	0	0	0	0	2	0
sp_MSwritemergeperfcounter	-1072815163	P 	4	0	0	0	0	0	2012-02-10 20:48:36.433	0	0	0	P 	0	4	0	2012-02-10 20:48:36.433	0	0	0	0	0	2	0
TABLE_PRIVILEGES	-1072372588	V 	3	0	0	0	0	0	2012-02-10 20:33:15.110	0	0	0	V 	0	2	0	2012-02-10 20:33:15.110	0	0	0	0	0	2	0
sp_replsetsyncstatus	-1071944761	X 	4	0	0	0	0	0	2012-02-10 20:38:49.730	0	0	0	X 	0	4	0	2012-02-10 20:38:49.730	0	0	0	0	0	2	0
sp_replshowcmds	-1070913306	P 	4	0	0	0	0	0	2012-02-10 20:44:07.697	0	0	0	P 	0	4	0	2012-02-10 20:44:07.697	0	0	0	0	0	2	0
sp_publishdb	-1070573756	P 	4	0	0	0	0	0	2012-02-10 20:39:35.560	0	0	0	P 	0	4	0	2012-02-10 20:39:35.560	0	0	0	0	0	2	0
sp_addqueued_artinfo	-1068897509	P 	4	0	0	0	0	0	2012-02-10 20:36:27.347	0	0	0	P 	0	4	0	2012-02-10 20:36:27.347	0	0	0	0

----------


## skhanal

You first reported error about existing table, now you are reporting an error about existing database. You can't create a database if it already exists.

Checking sysobjects is relevant if you think you don't have the table you are trying create. You can query sysobjects for the exact name match.

----------

